# Fresh just rolled customs



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

I am not smoking them, I just finished them. They will rest for at least 6 months...if not a year .the lanceros are put 2 in a band.
Torpedos 6 x 52
Fillers:
 Nicaraguan Seco and Ligero
 Dominican Seco
Binders(2);
 Connecticut Broadleaf
 Havana Prime
Wrapper:
 Ecuador Yellow Shade

Lanceros:6 to 7 x 38
Fillers:
 Same as above just a different ratio
Binder:
 Connecticut Broadleaf
Wrapper:
 Ecuador Sumatra Dark


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

I LOVE these posts. The skill that you display simply amazes me. Do you sell any or is it just for personal consumption? Either way amazing work.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice...are the Lanceros free-formed?


----------



## Pasty (Nov 8, 2012)

impressive!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

I would love to see a video of you rolling one. When done, you say... This is for you BOTL on Puff ( :

BTW, those look nice.


----------



## shawnrichardson (Jan 7, 2013)

nice twist


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

this blend actually sounds very differently composed and almost rare by description...
Fillers:
Nicaraguan Seco and Ligero
Dominican Seco
Binders(2);
Connecticut Broadleaf
Havana Prime
Wrapper:
Ecuador Yellow Shade


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Very impressive, I'd love to see a video or tutorial!


----------



## Stiks (Dec 3, 2012)

Those look tasty for sure!


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> I would love to see a video of you rolling one. When done, you say... This is for you BOTL on Puff ( :
> 
> BTW, those look nice.


 I have wanted to do one for some time now. I usually prep/blend/bunch/mold one day.....then wrap the next day.


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

OnePyroTec said:


> Nice...are the Lanceros free-formed?


I used a mold for these after bunching.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Those look great!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice work Ken! 
You're getting better and better. 
++ on setting up a video


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

They look great, you have some skillz my friend.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

tntclip said:


> I used a mold for these after bunching.


why do you roll your own cigars? Simple question... Huge curiosity lol.


----------



## mrdinks (Jan 22, 2013)

I am speechless.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Where does one even buy good (is there bad?) tobacco? thank you for sharing these. very nice work.


----------



## ol' dirty ewok (Oct 26, 2012)

bhelmlinger said:


> Where does one even buy good (is there bad?) tobacco? thank you for sharing these. very nice work.


+1
I'm curious myself as well!


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

RollersChoice Is a good place to start


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

OnePyroTec said:


> RollersChoice Is a good place to start


A worth while investment, for someone who is really serious and willing to commit the time and money for something they could really call their own. Outside of growing the leaf your self.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

splattttttt said:


> A worth while investment, for someone who is really serious and willing to commit the time and money for something they could really call their own. Outside of growing the leaf your self.


I have 4 strains of seeds if you want to give it a whirl. It is about time to start the sprouts so they are big enough come warm weather time.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Wayne. I thought of growing tobacco before. I enjoyed a short stint at some point where I grew some prized produce that I shared with friends and neighbors. Then came the pool. Now the only thing in my way is a trampoline that rarely sees any use.
I do see that coming to an end though. And when it does, I will get back into the hobby of growing agin.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Monte, do a video dude.


----------

